# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Vista Codec Package

## Wi-Fi

*Vista Codec Package 5.6.7 Final*




Предназначен в первую очередь как дополнение к Windows Vista 
(в том числе при появлении в Висте ошибки с прекращением работы COM Surrogate), 
вообще же может быть установлен в Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista (32-bit). 



> Перед установкой новой версии рекомендуется удалить старую.


*Следующие форматы файлов включен и поддерживается за счет установки Vista Codec Package:* 
amr | mpc | ofr | divx | mka | ape | flac | evo | flv | m4b | mkv | ogg | ogv | ogm | rmvb | xvid

*Date:* 2010-04-08 
*Size:* 22 MB 
*License:* Freeware 
*Requires:* NT/200x/XP/Vista

 >>> *DepositFiles*

----------

